# Reversing Trailer On Frame



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

After travelling about 12,000 miles in our 26RS, we've decided we rather have the bunkhouse in the back of the trailer, rather than the front (we don't think having the queen slide adjacent to the TV will be too big of a deal) . We've arranged to have the dealer move the hitch to the other end of the trailer; Larry goes in tomorrow for the mod. So, now the question: is this the way you'd do it, or would you have the trailer lifted off the frame and reversed that way?

Thanks

Ed


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never heard of that
First thing that would bother me would be having a large flat surface catching all the wind as you arwe towing it down the road gonna use more gas with the wind resisted
Then you also have the placement of the axles that will throw off the engineered design of it
Might be better to look for a camper in the floor plan you are looking for
Just my thought

Don


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't know about cutting and moving the tongue and trusting the dealers welding job, I would have the box lifted off the frame and reversed. I have only heard of this being done one other time and reversing it one the frame is the method they used.

Good luck and post some after pictures.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What day is it???


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> What day is it???


APRIL 1st April Fools DAY
He got me


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

HootBob said:


> What day is it???


APRIL 1st April Fools DAY
He got me


















































[/quote]

Ditto.








Good one Ed!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I almost fell for this one. I was thinking..._no way_ would anyone here do that, and then it hit me...Happy April Fools' Day to all....


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

You got me. Didn't think it would be as easy as the post implied.

I had to check the topic again to see the other responses. I didn't want to be the only one who thought you were crazy.

Good one!!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

HootBob said:


> What day is it???


APRIL 1st April Fools DAY
He got me


















































[/quote]

I saw right off, I was helping out to see just how far we could take it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nah, Ed's for real on this one, so I say GO FOR IT.







This would earn highest honors in the Mod Hall Of Fame.

Make sure you send lots of pics.

Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hook, line , and sinker.....and I don't mean fishing!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Today would be a great day to post a question like that over on the dark side









They would crash the site just trying to fiqure it out









But I'm sure it would come down to:It could be done but you would need a crew cab duelly diesel with a banks kit and a hensley to pull it









Happy April Fools Day

John


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Good one!

I forgot what today was until I began reading this thread...and then it hit me

Silly Story = April Fool's Day


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

When I saw the title I thought â€œMan this guy is ambitiousâ€ I had to open the forum and see what was up. Great April Foolâ€™s joke.

CEF


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

ROFL!!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I liked the idea.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Man, I feel like such a fool...April fool that is. I totally thought that mod was for real and I was just imagining how it would go, what it would be like









OK, I am a blond after all


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> What day is it???


CamperAndy is SOOOOO on the ball





























LarrytheOutback!!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Got me!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Beware if Gilligan is watching he may build one on Monday









Look out for a 26rbh with a tongue weight issue









John


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Man,
What kind of a cult have I joined!!! Why don't you buy a trailer with.............
Good one!!!!
david


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I can't wait to see the photos of the mod..


----------

